# Der Stilbruch



## racing-rogal (16. Februar 2005)

Tag auch 
wollte wissen ob das ein stilbruch ist ritchy wcs teile an einem               2000 element race zu haben???


----------



## clemson (16. Februar 2005)

warum sollte es stilbruch sein. Tue dir das ran was dir gefällt und täugt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2005)

racing-rogal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Tag auch
> wollte wissen ob das ein stilbruch ist ritchy wcs teile an einem               2000 element race zu haben???



Nööö, die Teile sind günstig, leicht und ganz gut, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MATTESM (16. Februar 2005)

ja ist es... aber hilft dir stil am berg? 

ich habs auch dran, aber ich hab auch das froschgrüne element, da braucht man sich über das thema stil ohnehin keine gedanken mehr machen...

..m..


----------



## clemson (16. Februar 2005)

@mattesm
ein rocky macht immer eine gute figur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
außerdem froschgrün sieht man doch schööööööööööön


----------



## dertutnix (16. Februar 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> @mattesm
> ein rocky macht immer eine gute figur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> außerdem froschgrün sieht man doch schööööööööööön



da hast du natürlich grundsätzlich recht, aber nicht bei m's rm: das grün mit der signalroten skareb ist für jeden eine augenbeleidigung    
mattesm, es wird zeit für einen neuanstrich    

und an den begründer dieses threads: wenn du über stilbruch diskutieren willst, empfehl ich dir das klassikforum, da wird dir geholfen. ansonsten bau drauf, was dir und deinem einsatz taugt, die rm sind da ziemlich stressfähig  

obwohl ich erinner mich an ein slayer hier aus der münchner dimb ig, das ist wirklcih grauslich verunstaltet, darf aber trotzdem mit


----------



## fritzn (17. Februar 2005)

Solang der Tom die Transalp fährt, darf man das auch  

Ok, sie sind nicht *super*stylish, aber form (und preis) follows function möchte ich mal daherklugen...

Und: Jeder sollte EIN Ritchey-Teil verbauen.  

Ritchey heute ist schon ein bisschen das, was früher syncros war, finde ich:
straight stuff.

Aber günstiger


----------



## schlappmacher (17. Februar 2005)

Servus dertutnix,
ja, dann scheint die Grippe ja soo schlimm nicht zu sein  

Aber es beruhigt mich ungemein, dass mein fürchterlich aussehendes schwattes feines Teil toleriert wird 

Was soll's: Style oder nicht, so lange es mit Soul gefahren wird, mach dran was DIR gefällt. Und wenn's ein Kettenblattschutz ist 

Ciao,

Schlapplacher


----------



## MATTESM (17. Februar 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du natürlich grundsätzlich recht, aber nicht bei m's rm: das grün mit der signalroten skareb ist für jeden eine augenbeleidigung
> mattesm, es wird zeit für einen neuanstrich



dieser mensch schreibt im grippalen dilirium. aber auch wenn er nicht fiebert bringt es der mensch fertig, einen kuh-fell sattel, einen fast chopperartigen lenker und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne sogar schon mal eine tonnenschwere parallelogrammgabel an ein element zu bauen... das resultat: sein RMs sind dauernd defekt. die wollen so einfach nicht. er ist kürzlich sogar nicht mitgefahren, weil alle defekt waren. und dabei stehen da eine ganze hand voll herum. 

oder nach polt: dieser mensch bringt es fertig und grillt eine weißwurscht...

guten abend!

..m..


----------

